# How safe are armored cable locks?



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I have this one http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...34103114&select=0104b03&artikel=4003318051302

So far so good.

I'm thinking about getting this one instead

http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...4103114&select=0105b02&artikel=4003318286254m

Would the 10mm chain be more secure then the armored cable. I would leave the bike for hours in daylight in busy areas. U-locks are out of the question for me since I can't lock up the bikes to the things I like to lock it to. How are armor cable locks defeated?? Its pretty thick so you probably can't cut it. But there must be some other way I guess.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Check out BikeRadar's testing, they have a bunch of locks that they take cutters and grinders to, including the Abus you have now: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/buyers-guide-to-bike-locks-20408/
Look to the left for the list of locks they've reviewed.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

stumblemumble said:


> Check out BikeRadar's testing, they have a bunch of locks that they take cutters and grinders to, including the Abus you have now: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/buyers-guide-to-bike-locks-20408/
> Look to the left for the list of locks they've reviewed.


Great link! Thanks.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

If you use a U lock, make sure the straight portion is solid, not hollow. In 1986 my '84 Stumpjumper was stolen because the thief used a long pipe and cracked open the lock by the lock cylinder. I never got over the loss of that bike.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Hardened chain is always more secure than a cable. I use a chain plus U-lock.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I have read numerous lock tests now and all cable locks are easy to break, even the armored ones, the thieves just bend them and cut them. I saw some videos on youtube and if the thieves could have their say the best locks are "hardened steel chain and a big padlock". So thats what I'm getting.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

car bone said:


> ...I would leave the bike for hours ...


There is no lock in the world that will protect against that.
Locks are just time extending devices and at best it's measured in minutes.
Being in public does not matter either as people just don't give a $hit (check out several videos)

The best solution is to have a bike that is less desirable to the thief.
Park your bike next to one that is much nicer or next to one w/ a crappier lock. :thumbsup:


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

highdelll said:


> There is no lock in the world that will protect against that.
> Locks are just time extending devices and at best it's measured in minutes.
> Being in public does not matter either as people just don't give a $hit (check out several videos)
> 
> ...


A hardened chain and padlock will still be the best bet, though they're heavy. They can only be cut with a cutting torch or such. I'd like to see a bike thief roll up to a bike in a busy downtown area and bring out his oxy-acetylene cutting torch. Sure he'd be able to cut through it in a few minutes but the scenario is not likely.
Correction: The beefy ones required over 3 minutes with a cutoff wheel on an angle grinder (not a cutting torch). So don't park next to an electrical outlet.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Chain a big, nasty, snarling doberman next to your chained up bike and they'll likely leave it alone.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I investigate plenty of thefts involving all manner of defeated cable locks. I rarely take cases involving defeated U-locks or hardened chains.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Busy daylight area just means more thieves to eye it. Never leave a good bike unattended.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stumblemumble said:


> A hardened chain and padlock will still be the best bet, though they're heavy. They can only be cut with a cutting torch or such. I'd like to see a bike thief roll up to a bike in a busy downtown area and bring out his oxy-acetylene cutting torch. Sure he'd be able to cut through it in a few minutes but the scenario is not likely.
> Correction: The beefy ones required over 3 minutes with a cutoff wheel on an angle grinder (not a cutting torch). So don't park next to an electrical outlet.


People still could care less ...





Or maybe they do care if you're black...




I think I would've helped the hottie tho


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Dell, I stand corrected! Those videos were something.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Most people are sheep.

Because there are also some wolves, we also have a need for sheep dogs.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been asked by several owners to free their bikes from locks which they couldn't open. None of them, not even the Kryptonite u-lock, took me longer than 5 seconds to get through with a cordless angle grinder with a cutting wheel. Any lock is only going to buy you some time, and even less of it than you think.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Locks only keep honest people honest.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I've been asked by several owners to free their bikes from locks which they couldn't open. None of them, not even the Kryptonite u-lock, took me longer than 5 seconds to get through with a cordless angle grinder with a cutting wheel. Any lock is only going to buy you some time, and even less of it than you think.


C'mon, 5 seconds is an exaggeration. I use an angle grinder all the time to hack off u-lock sized bolts and it takes a minute. Furthermore on the bike radar tests they say a lot of the u-locks took 3 minutes, and on some you have to cut both sides of the shackle.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The last lock I cut off was a standard Kryptonite u-lock, and it took me no more than 5 seconds to cut through it; honestly it probably took less. A good angle grinder with a good cutting wheel goes through metal surprisingly fast, you just need to push hard. Additionally, if you cut through the shackle on the lock side, you can remove the shackle like you normally would; that way you only need to cut through one side of the shackle, not both.


----------



## Reice05 (Jul 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> People still could care less ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am i the only one who found the second video disturbing?? The proof is there once the young black guy was stealing the bike people flocked to get help but walked buy the white guy, most people will say color has nothing to do with it but i find that HARD to believe. Very disturbing video im glad i was able to watch it


----------

